# Med Question..Levothyroxine :)



## yepyep (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
After experiencing a bunch of health issues over the past few months, the doctors have finally decided that my thyroid is underactive and they have put me on levothyroxine (it had been showing up as only slightly off in bloodtests, but months of tests have ruled out everything else..). I've been taking the levothyroxine for two days and have had really um, inconvenient bowel issues.. nonstop. Is this a side effect that goes away? Is this common for one starting on levothyroxine, or is it another issue completely?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

This can come from being hyperthyroid due to over medication - dose being too high. It happens to me also. Or Hypersensitivity reactions to inactive ingredients, however, hypersensitivity to levothyroxine itself is not known to occur.
Drink plenty of fluids for this can dehydrate you and also use up your electrolytes from the dehydration. If your problem doesn't subside as you get more levothyroxine into your system, in other words, you system gets use to it, I suggest letting the doctor know, for you don't know which is the cause - over medicated or hypersensitive, either one is not a healthy situation if prolonged.


----------

